# I love Amsterdam



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Pro: too numerous to mention
Con: having to leave



Rembrandt Museum - mixing paint as the master would have done,
and later his students



The beautiful Magere or 'Skinny' Bridge, two minutes' walk from our hotel



Unique view of seven bridges (& not so unique drinks can)



Going to see Don Carlo next year, hopefully



The best café/bar in the world, well in Amsterdam - in our opinion anyway!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I went there about 1990 and loved it. Saw Rembrandt's Night Watch (I gather it was attacked with acid by some barbarian a few days after). I also decided on spec to go and see Ajax FC on the Sunday afternoon but turned up at the Olympic Stadium when in fact they were actually playing in their smaller De Meer Stadion in the east of the city. Apart from that I mainly just lost myself wandering aimlessly about the streets and parks soaking up the atmos, admiring the architecture and not worrying about remembering where the hotel was until it was the early hours. Fantastic city - I should go again.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Glad you liked the city :tiphat:

I feel privileged to cycle the canals every day.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I loved amserdam the times I was there...2 times..To much drinking though..


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd love to visit! I remember watching a concert DVD (but now can't remember the acts) called "Jam in Dam." I think it was a bunch American groove bands, but now I'm not too sure. The city itself made a larger impression on me in the DVD. Definitely has one foot in the future and the other in the deep past, in a nice comortable way.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess that I know Amsterdam quite well (studied there like an eternal student). When you live there a longer time, there is the problem that it doesn't have really big parks (the Vondelpark is really a small strip of public green, terrorised by masses of bikers), not like London has anyway, and that towns like Hoorn, Enkhuizen and Alkmaar to the north of Amsterdam have retained a dreamy atmosphere, that Amsterdam nowadays can only dream of (When you like the Old Dutch painters, you can taste & breath Vermeer _live_ overthere). When I was living in A'dam I got once attacked by a gang of Dutch-Moroccan youth in the nightly Kalverstraat. For me Amsterdam is just wonderful for a touristic daytime visit.


----------



## Chopin_Fan777 (Apr 22, 2010)

Our family visited Amsterdam about two years ago as a way-point to our final destination Toronto. Stayed there for three-four days and it was lovely. The food was delicious, the museums were plentiful, and the canal was lovely. Just wondering. If anyone here knows Rick Steves' Europe, does anyone know whether he traveled to Amsterdam?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i never visit Amsterdam, but I will feel uneasy living below sea level... but I hear the beers are fuantastic


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

So I'm curious as to whether their weed is exceptionally expensive or exceptionally cheap there. I'm sure its all high quality and all... but is it as overpriced when its legal?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Glad you liked the city :tiphat:
> 
> I feel privileged to cycle the canals every day.


We were so impressed with the priority given to cyclists & I loved the three wheeled baby/children/shopping carrier cycles. In UK cyclists are definitely the third class citizens.



Iforgotmypassword said:


> So I'm curious as to whether their weed is exceptionally expensive or exceptionally cheap there. I'm sure its all high quality and all... but is it as overpriced when its legal?


We only went in one so can't compare. The guy who owned it (Piet den Hertog) was really nice & we got got some free samples. We bought some equipment and a good supply to bring home.

Oops wrong link.  Koffee Cultuur Centrum


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Amsterdam is actually 2m above sea level, but some of the surrounding areas are a few metres below.

I cant compare to anywhere abroad but I imagine it would be cheaper than having to deal with illegal suppliers, less risk...


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I find Amsterdam too bustling and too crowded, but it's a fascinating, cosmopolitan place, nonetheless.

A shame it is on its way to being a 'city without music' if the ultra-right-wing Dutch government has its way.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Coming to Amsterdam on Friday! @Emiel, do you have some recommendations for me where to go in the nights? Any other recommendations are welcomed


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

DM, I dont know if youve heard but theyve announced what cuts they'll be making. Theyve decided to spare the top-institutions such as the DNO, RCO, National Ballet among others and will only cut a small percent of their budgets. Smaller and local institutions are being destroyed unfortunately.

Pieck ill PM you.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> We were so impressed with the priority given to cyclists & I loved the three wheeled baby/children/shopping carrier cycles. In UK cyclists are definitely the third class citizens.


While you were in Amsterdam, we were in London: pedestrians in London are the fourth class citizens; so often our straight forward walking way got rudely cut off by a left turning & honking cab! In Holland the roles are reversed. When there is an accident between car & bike or car & pedestrian, the cardriver's insurance will have to pay in all circumstances... No cardriver likes to have his insurance fee raised, so they watch out better.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> DM, I dont know if youve heard but theyve announced what cuts they'll be making. Theyve decided to spare the top-institutions such as the DNO, RCO, National Ballet among others and will only cut a small percent of their budgets. Smaller and local institutions are being destroyed unfortunately.


I had understood that the Nationale Reisopera was going to lose 60% of its subsidy - a cowardly move by the government (they wouldn't shut it down entirely, so enforced a cut that would make the company non-vialble, but they would say "it wasn't our fault"). Has this been revised?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

sospiro said:


> We were so impressed with the priority given to cyclists & I loved the three wheeled baby/children/shopping carrier cycles. In UK cyclists are definitely the third class citizens.


The only problem with this is that, if a motorist knocks-down a cyclist, he/she is automatically held responsible, whether or not the accident was caused by them or the cyclist. Crazy!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> While you were in Amsterdam, we were in London: pedestrians in London are the fourth class citizens; so often our straight forward walking way got rudely cut off by a left turning & honking cab!


I can only apologise for our country's attitude & rudeness to a guest. And you are correct about pedestrians, successive short-sighted governments have given cars priority over all other forms of transport.



TxllxT said:


> In Holland the roles are reversed. When there is an accident between car & bike or car & pedestrian, the cardriver's insurance will have to pay in all circumstances... No cardriver likes to have his insurance fee raised, so they watch out better.


 Wow! We thought the cyclists were just very confident and brave - this explains a lot!


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

TxllxT said:


> so often our straight forward walking way got rudely cut off by a left turning & honking cab!


Sounds like my experience with the Big Apple!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

sospiro said:


> .
> Wow! We thought the cyclists were just very confident and brave - this explains a lot!


Well, i'd rather say its the dutch characteristic of self-importance and stubborness that leads to some silly traffic antics.



Delicious Manager said:


> I had understood that the Nationale Reisopera was going to lose 60% of its subsidy - a cowardly move by the government (they wouldn't shut it down entirely, so enforced a cut that would make the company non-vialble, but they would say "it wasn't our fault"). Has this been revised?


Ah, well yes, they may have done that. A real shame.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Will definitely be going again and this museum will be on my 'to see' list.

Just hope there will still be an opera house.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Will definitely be going again and this museum will be on my 'to see' list.
> 
> Just hope there will still be an opera house.


I love pianolas. Our local luthier has one with some wonderful rolls and he gave me a concert one day. Good workout for the legs too.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Will definitely be going again and this museum will be on my 'to see' list.
> 
> Just hope there will still be an opera house.


Otherwise you can still  go to this one http://www.museumspeelklok.nl/?Language=en
ut:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> Otherwise you can still go to this one http://www.museumspeelklok.nl/?Language=en


 added to my list


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Definitely one of the great cities in Europe. Reminds me to save more money so that I can travel someday!


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Dont know how great it is, but I;m gonna find out.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Amsterdam: Skyline*


----------

